# Viper 530t window module Help



## dwalls13 (Nov 30, 2010)

hi I have the a viper 5701 installed on a 2007 dodge charger with two 530t window module. I'm having problems with the windows when I start my car with the key the windows roll down and now randomly my windows will roll down without pressing any buttons. do anyone have a solutions


----------

